# Please Help 05 Altima Amp wiring



## Therrin (Mar 19, 2007)

:newbie: :loser: 

Hi, this is my first post here.

I just got a 2005 nissan altima 2.5, and Im trying to install an aftermarket amp kits for base and what not. I did this before on my old car and everything went well but im stuck almost right as I started. I cant figure how to get through the firewall ( I think thats what is called) Anyway Its a 4 gauge kit and I was trying to run the red (positive) along the left inside of the drivers side and straight back to the trunk on all my other cars somewere along the floor boars there was a way to get through the wall and into the engine compartment. I spent two hours and I couldnt find anyway it all seems air tight. Also for right now I was going to use a hi/lo adapter connected to the rear rear speaker wires for the rca outputs on my stock radio while I saved up for the one I want I was also wondering if you knew which of the back wires were colored positive and which were negitive. Please help any Ideas or suggestions would be some much appriciated!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Therrin (Mar 19, 2007)

Update SInce Yesterday:::: I got the positive amp wire installed, and I have the amp running, now Im kinda stuck with two more problems, I hear base, but it hits nothing like it used to in my other car, now I think it might be two things, Like i mentioned I knew which wires were the rear ones for the hi/lo adapter but I couldnt tell which were pos/neg so I dont have a wireing guide nor do I know where to get one, so I think I might have the wires crossed, also I dont think it makes a differance but it is worth mentioning instead of running straight rca from the hi/lo back to the amp I have a simple gain adapter in between which is just a set of rca in puts and outputs, which lets you adjust the gain on any system. I dont think thats the problem however. Also too one more thing due to not having a wire guide I have the amp hook up to constant electricity, I just picked the biggest wire on the back of my radio and figued it was power, I need to identify which is a wire that will only give power when the radio is on. really I think i could figure that out but I dont know why the base is so week. Please help!!


----------

